# hacksii's weight loss journal



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I decided to take the plunge.

I have been trying to lose some weight lately but the alcohol has serioulsy hampered my success.

As I age (50) I find it harder and harder to lose weight and do less active stuff.

So, Sunday I woke up and decided to not drink anymore, just like that.

I am tired of starting to feel my age and alcohol seems to increase inflammation in my body.

Sunday 224 pounds

Didnt eat much Sunday as Saturday and Friday I pigged out and could not stop.

Ate approx 1200 cals Sunday and that was mostly clean cals.

I have drank for about 30 years and last night sleep was very strange.

Night sweats were freaky and I had to take 3 sleeping pills and a melatonin just to fall asleep.

Woke up a few times soaking wet.

Today 223 pounds and feel very out of it, and very tired.

Had to have a monster low carb drink to help me snap out of it as I just feel like I am sleep walking.

I will be using some peptides for a little while and may introduce gear possibly later but not sure.

Id hate to be a smaller version of self....lol

No pictures as I really dont feel good about myself so although I may put some up I really dont want to as I feel like I would get flammed for having a body that isnt up to what I talk about on the forums.

Diet will be more zone type or some form of carb cycling.

No cardio yet and light weights with more volume for now as the body adjusts to detox from lack of alcohol.

All other things will be considered after I get back to a normal routine that is more focused.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Fair play to you hacks, hope it all goes well!


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good Luck mate


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck hacks...... :thumb: ....

get that lazy a55 bro of yours to do the same...... :whistling: .............................


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck princess

Post up diet please


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Didnt know detox kicked your ass so much.

I drank about 10 beers a day after work, so that in itself was about 1200 cals.

I dont eat alot at work, and am very strict but the beer after work was just too much, yah it was fun but too much.

Couple of small puffs of some stuff made me hungry and so many a night I overfed.

Lower back is out from doing too many dead lifts then next day picking up a couple of hundred pieces of dog poo.

Is I drop weight I am going to ramp up training, it wont be necessary now as the weight should come off no problem.

Yesterady was some eggs, chilli, ground beef, and some vegetables, and two diet root beers.

Not alot really.

I feel exhausted today and cant even think strait, I didnt even drink my morning coffee like I normally do.

I am off today big time but this proably is something that has to happen.

I see all the pics in the journals and wonder if I could do it.

Didnt have the motivation before bit it is comming now.

Just saw a few pics of DB and im like dang, I want to do that, and Miss BC looks hot.

Not saying I would look hot:lol:


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Take a before photo even though your not posting it. You may want to at the end of the journal if you've acheive your goal. Make sure you tell everyone around you that you've quit drinking so you look like a tool if you start drinking again. Good luck BTW!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck hacks,, hope all goes well


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Good luck Scott. I will be following this with interest mate.


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

GOOD LOOK HACKSII


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if I start drinking again this journal will disappear:lol:

I kind of put it up here to force my hand.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck hacks, cant wait to see the sexy thong pics!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am sure you'll do fine once past the adjustment phase... that's the hard bit. Try to shift your eating so you get most of your food in early in the day, that's a good way and simple tip to keep appetite in check later on in the evening when food choices then to be less sensible.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i had the same problem a few years ago.. swigging a bottle of vodka every night , hooked on the bloody stuff but i overcame it and now i feel the best i have ever felt!!!

stick at it you wont regret it, just take your time and dont rush it... this time next year you will be a new man!!!!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

you can do it


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

This will be followed with great interest..... hope it all goes well for you. What do you do for a living mate?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

All the best...you can do it mate no problem


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am sure you'll do fine once past the adjustment phase... that's the hard bit. Try to shift your eating so you get most of your food in early in the day, that's a good way and simple tip to keep appetite in check later on in the evening when food choices then to be less sensible.


Yah, I am not hungry at all.

I think from eating big Friday and Sat, I am not hungry.

I actually feel rather bloated at the moment and food does not sound good right now.



Rossco700 said:


> This will be followed with great interest..... hope it all goes well for you. What do you do for a living mate?


I am an airplane inspector mate, but I spend 90% of the time sitting behind the computer.

That is/was part of the problem.

I found crawling around in the airplane much harder and to be honest I need to lose about 50 pounds to get into fighting shape (not that I ever would fight or have for that matter:lol.

Alcohol has always been a problem, but I never thought it was, I actually enjoyed drinking.

I dont enjoy the out of pocket expense, or the added fat gain, or some of the bad decisions on food I make when I am buzzzzzzzed.

This is long overdue.

I feel at 50 I still can be in one of the best shapes I have ever been in.

I did it at 37 and was in fantastic shape, no drugs were used at all.

At 50 I feel with all the more knowledge on drug use (If I decide to go that route), I could probably look better at 50 than any other time in my life.

Another reason I dont want the fatty fifty pic up. :whistling:

I have no desires of stepping on stage, just want to feel like I did when I was young.

I have alot more knowledge than when I did this at 37 so honestly I think I can do better (sure hope I dont have to eat those words:lol.....


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Just popped in to say i have learned a lot from reading your posts and wish you success with your goals!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

All the best with this Scott, I know you'll do it.

I gave up drinking on 2nd Jan, at first it was only going to be for a months detox but I felt great so I went dry for another month,then another. The first month was easy but the second month felt like I was fighting an addiction and had to dig deep not to give in,pleased I didn't.

I celebrated my 40th on Saturday gone(looking better than I did 10yrs ago ) and last night went out to celebrate with the lads, this was the first time I'd drank since Jan 2nd and Jesus did it hit me hard, I only had a few bottles but it got to a point in the night where I just didn't enjoy the alcohol and went on diet cokes for the rest of the night. I still felt rough as hell this morning so I'm going back on the wagon for a few more months.

I hope you can beat the drink Scott cos it's amazing how good you feel without it.

I'll be following this.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great stuff hacksii will be following and helping if i can


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am likin this.

This will keep me from going to the bar after work (hopefully).

I was spending between 10 bucks to 15 bucks every day, on average, some days more, but never less.

This takes away from the families pool of money.

I was spending like $600.00 a month on alcohol alone.

It is not the money that is the issue, lately the weight is creeping up and I just cant stop it.

No other way round it other than stopping drinking.

The detox side of it is crazy, its like my body is at war with me.

Wife is proud of me, and this if anything else will draw us closer, she hated me drinking.

Just had a couple of bites of some ground beef and a few radishes and I just dont feel like eating.

I feel really strange today.

Thanks for the offer Hilly......


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

As most on here will be keeping my eye on this one! Good Luck mate


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck Scott, hope you succeed as you are nothing but friendly and helpful to everyone so if anyone deserves a bit of good fortune it's you:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Good luck Hacks! :thumb: You can do this!!!  xXx


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Best of luck hacks, been going through something similar myself with the harder stuff, so if I can assist in anyway, I will.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, I feel like poop, fetigue, tired, anxiety, cant think, I cant eat, sleeping is crap, I had feelings a minute ago like I was being shocked by electricity.

I mean if I fixated on that it would have done damage.

I have a headache and all I am thinking about is having a beer.

Son of a bitch this is hard.

Only thing that helps is me thinking of getting in good shape.

If I had to feel like this every day I would just stay drinking.

What is funny tho is I dont want the taste.

I feel strange, they do have withdrawl drugs for alcohol Chlordiazepoxide being one of them.

Wish I had some of that laying around I would surely take it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Hacks were all proad of you.

The fact your struggling shows how dependant you were and also shows how much you will benifit health wise in the end.

Good luck good buddy xx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

d4ead said:


> Hacks were all proad of you.


You would not be proud of me for what I am thinking right now:beer:

I feel terrible.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

All the best mate, you can do it!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

best of luck dude! if you put your mind to it, you can achieve it.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Keep strong buddy!!

The 1st week for me was horrendous, I felt sick to the bone, my body craved it so bad. It was exactly how you've just described it above, its not the taste you crave, but just need to have it?

This feelings will subside pal, just stick with them positive thoughts... you WILL look awesome :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Yeah it's not easy giving up drink, i'm 47 i have lifted weights all my life, i dont want to compete, it's just something i love to do, i try to eat clean what ever that is lol, i dont go out as much as i used to, but watching a film with a beer makes the film more enjoyable, watching the football on tv is a lot better, but like you hacks it's the added weight, i had put on a few pounds since xmas, but i never got rid of them, then i put a few more pounds on, in the end what did it for me was hurting myself in the gym nothing to bad, but it made me look at where i was going, i was getting stronger at the time but i was also getting bigger not in a good way either, anyway i dont to waffle to much, but the mind is very powerful and be careful of the games it will play on you, such as look your 50 your never gonna compete, you enjoy having a beer why deprive yourself of something you enjoy, plus another good one is look your 50 who you kidding you will never get in shape so whats the point, but dont listern to the voice inside your head, ignore it Hacks, you will get there in the end, just like me i hope,good luck mate.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Why not put the money away that you would have spent on beer and spend it on e when I visit instead.

That way you'd have somthing to look forward to.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

d4ead said:


> Why not put the money away that you would have spent on beer and spend it on e when I visit instead.
> 
> That way you'd have somthing to look forward to.


Money is not the issue mate, if you came to visit, you can have anything you want, except for me or my wife:lol:

Honestly I felt so bad today.

I decided to have some beer as I could not do it....I felt too bad.

Feel sorry for the wife as she was mad even though she never said a word.

I do feel like I let myself down and the board and my wife.

Probably should not have started a thread I knew I could not have accomplished.

My intentions were good, I just didnt know how bad the feeling was.

Detox is no joke, should have had my eyes open. :whistling:

Sorry to dissapoint.

I still dont feel all that good.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Well cold turky is hard mate, just try cutting down then giving up. Taper down the dose.

I will come and visit haks you know I'm kidding about the money ****. Xx


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck with everything Scott. People have slip-ups you should not be too harsh on yourself, maybe you could treat yourself to a lite beer every few days to ease the tension?

Whatever you decide you have the support of the board mate I hope it goes well for you and you enjoy your transformation


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hacks im sure weeman dieted through one of his preps by getting hammered every wknd, i kid you not. When he tells people that they are in disbelief, im sure he'l be along to confirm??

Why not try just cutting back at first rather than doing a cold turkey.

The board is here to help, its our turn to help you out as you've helped so many on here.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

dont give up pops


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Subscribed :thumbup1:

Hacks... Not sure if this has been said mate but its about your drinking. Have you been drinking everyday? I mean everyday for past god knows how many years? If you have there is a deaper issue mate about stopping drink as you are. People might try flame me for this but you keep saying that you cant believe how hard it is your detox lol. Do you know that comiing off drink is the only detox that CAN (not nessasarly will) kill you if not done right? Forget heroin and crack and all that balls that stuff will make you feel like u wanna die when coming off and getting clean, but drink really CAN.

Im not trying to scare you or anything, but if u have been drinking heavily everyday for years you need to go to doctors and get proper medication. It will get worse otherwise and is more likly to end in failior (meaning u will go back to drink). Trust me i know. Ive been a addict since i was 14 years old and i prob always will be but it dont mean u have to take ur so called drug of choice lol. Loseing weight would be a ideal way to occupy your time and giv u somat else to put ur time and effort into. I was in and out of jail for years doin detoxs bare back, then later with help as jails become soft lol, untill i started training and now it takes my time up and gives me somat constructive i can be addicted to without too much consequences.

All im saying basicly is if ur drinking is as bad as i think it could be or how it sounds with your sweats and stuff then get yourself to a doctors if u already havnt. I may be telling u somat you already kno but ill say it incase anyway. You have helped me loads since i joined this forum and its worth risk of sounding like a t1t just incase u dont realise how hard and serious situation is.

Good luck and soz for long post lol. Subbed and i hope u havnt hit drink due to sides yet, get to docs if its bad :beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Money is not the issue mate, if you came to visit, you can have anything you want, except for me or my wife:lol:
> 
> Honestly I felt so bad today.
> 
> ...


Didnt see this, you not dissapointing no one, truth is u ned help mate. Get to a doctors and do it proply. If you really dont know much about this sort of thing feel free to pm mate. Now ill sit back and watch quietly :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah mates, I love you guys and totally appreciate you giving me help on this one, probably was in denail for years.

I have drank every day for 29 years, and am around a 9 to 10 beer a night thing.

Can function totally easy, I dont skip work to drink, I only drink after work, generally it is not to get smashed either.

Its like I really in my mind thought I could do this, but talked to a guy today and he did say it can get pretty bad.

I called the doctor just less than 5 minutes ago and had a chat with the nurse, and I told her that if I go in there and have him say to me just cut back or stop, then he is wasting my time.

The drug I am thinking of taking is called Chlordiazepoxide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chlordiazepoxide

Treatments are for about 2 to 4 weeks and due to how I felt yesterday I really think it is something that I need to address or talk to the doc about.

But my doc does not perscribe drugs, so he might think I am just trying to get a narcotic and be over on him, at which point I would be really upset as he wont end up helping me and just wasting my time.

I want to stop but my body pretty much wont let me.

I thought this was gonna be easy, it isnt, hell 30 years is a long time and my body probably wont let me quit.

I can pretty much proably diet down but not to what I want to do, alcohol stops fat loss dead.

I have done ok before using low carb beer and a keto diet, but I will never get that great lean look outside that, and liposuction is not an option here:lol:

You guys are the best, I love you guys.

Probably wont have as many I love you threads if I quit drinking.....lol, but at least today I am smiling.

Another reason is we vote on our contract today, and if it is no, there is a chance tomorrow I will be on strike.

Boy, I sure picked a fine time to give up drinking. :lol:

Maybe I should wait?.....lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wouldnt bother anyone on here hacks if we never saw another "i love you guys" if it meant you stopping drinking and getting how you want to.. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> Wouldnt bother anyone on here hacks if we never saw another "i love you guys" if it meant you stopping drinking and getting how you want to.. :thumb:


Aw thanks man, the I love you threads were genuine actually.

Generally those had a little bit of green stuff tossed in there too. :whistling:

Just waiting on the doc to call me now, bet money he wont but then I will have to find the stuff online.

This may give me a chance to try the naltrexone too:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

S - nice one for deciding to go down a different path in life, and to make different types of choices.

I suspect that removing alcohol from your diet will have a rapid and dramatic impact on your waistline.



hackskii said:


> Money is not the issue mate, if you came to visit, you can have anything you want, except for me or my wife:lol:
> 
> Honestly I felt so bad today.
> 
> ...


S - we all fall in life, but it is how we pick ourselves back up that counts.

Guilt is a useless emotion in this context, and beating yourself up over a slip does nothing to aid you and could have even pushed you back towards booze.

Your intentions ARE good - slips do not change that, AS LONG AS you don't let them. The slips are not the norm.

Thinking of you,

J


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck mate, you'll get there, least you've decided to change for the better. It won't be easy coming off the drink after being on it for 30 years, just like smoking. You'll get there though.

Get pics up at some point buddy.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Subscribed - hopefully you will be able to draw inspiration and drive from all the support on here! I for one have learnt a great deal from all your posts so wish you all the best.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Pops your the best mate, a true friend and if I have to come over there and follow you around kicking you up the **** so help me I will. And it won't be for the free holiday in the sun either!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I would like someone to kick me around.

Kindof depressed as the my doc said he could do nothing.......That was a kick in the nuts.

So much crap going on, I need a time out.

Here is some pics of my front yard flowers, and a *NO *vote for my Company Union Contract.

I could be on strike tomorrow..............I don't want to but hell, its all good, I made preperations for this all to happen either or.......

Upsetting doc wont have anything to do with me.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Lots of love haks mate.

It will all come good pal.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice flowers buddy, does you t-shirt say BIG RED....something....or isit just BIG RED? And what is the picture?

Keep on smiling :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Big Red was a that worked in the bargaining committee for our Union, he didnt have senority and as long as he stayed as a bargaining rep he would have kept his job.

He decided he wanted to be president, so he ran, he lost, and he was out the door.

That was his nick name and on his soft ball team, the pic is a guy hitting a baseball with a bat.

I wore the shirt because we had a vote on the contract and felt it was a perfect thing to wear to vote after work.

I walked into the Union Hall and said where do I vote for Big Red, they all fell out.

I am a jokester and actually was doing some filming and putting it on youtube.

Here is some of the stuff I filmed with my iphone and uploaded it to youtube, then sent the links to a bunch of managers.... :lol:

They got upset.


























The third one you can see winger at 17 second mark filming the opposite side of the street.

The guy whistling and yelling fight is me

Here is my brothers vid and was also sent to the company:






That single handidly did more damage than anything.

After we put up the video's the company started doing their own video's for the membership.

We voted it down by 79.5% yesterday.

Now we go back to the table and they will need to sweetin the pot.

We could go on strike or we might just get a better deal.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:haha your some lad haks!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:haha your some lad haks!!!


No lie, when the company seen the video's that the guy put on a laptop for all to see in while they were negotiating, their jaws dropped and at that point on, the realized we were not playing around.

The whole time the company thought we were not going to go on strike, that we have not struck for 30 years.

They basicly said this is the contract, you will sell it to the membership and be glad you have a job.

Here is my brothers web site for the Union, they didnt want to pay him so he did it himself.

http://www.uawlocal148.com/

And his forum

http://forum.uawlocal148.com/showthread.php?t=208

Seems that the forum and his web site worked better as the information got leaked to us and then the company was totally upset saying that the information got leaked.

Beings that my bro does not have the "official web site", pretty much nothing could be done about it.

well done on winger though, if it wasnt for his sneaky underhanded play and the video, we would have less.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cant see the link on the latest vid for some reason mate,probably this useless phone as usual!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Geo said:


> Hacks im sure weeman dieted through one of his preps by getting hammered every wknd, i kid you not. When he tells people that they are in disbelief, im sure he'l be along to confirm??
> 
> Why not try just cutting back at first rather than doing a cold turkey.
> 
> The board is here to help, its our turn to help you out as you've helped so many on here.


i did indeed but i also used many drugs and extreme dieting measures to counter it which obv i am not gnr recomend others do lol

Dig in Scott,this wont happen overnight,and thats not patronising you mate,i mean the removing the alcohol side of things,been there to an extent in the past thru drug and drink addiction,swallowed up a hole in my life,stopping it was the hardest fkn thing on earth,but got there in the end.

Now come on you big yank fuk,keep your eye on the goal no matter how long it takes to get there,show us all up and show us how its done!!! :lol: :wub:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats your trigger..? What made you decide to drink this time..? are you gonna have a drink tonight when you get home..?

I'm not gonna lie...I'm dissappointed...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

That's some effort Haks! Bet those whistles were driving you crazy - certainly wasn't too pleasant on the ears this end of the line :lol:

Well it's good that you're getting something better out of it than what you were. +You scored against the managers 

That's the first time I've seen winger!

Big Red ran for President - of the company right? :lol: And why's he out the door just for doing that? :confused1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

everybody is behind you hacks ina non gay way of course lol you have given so much to this board its time to take somthing back. it not easy getting older trust me i know stick with it buddy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I decided to drink as to be honest It was too much to cold turkey.

What set it off was the fact I could not eat, poop, felt lethargic, headache, anxiety, depressed, and just basicly felt like hell.

I caved in because it was a bit overwhelming.

Not only that but I now hear that the president of our Union is giving the company till Friday to do something or we strike on Monday.

Wow


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bros site: http://www.uawlocal148.com/

Click on the embedid video that is 4-29-10

He was taking that vid when I video'd him. too funny.

Had a great time too.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I would like someone to kick me around.
> 
> *Kindof depressed as the my doc said he could do nothing.......That was a kick in the nuts.*
> 
> ...


Thats madness. It must be different over there, your doctor should giv u help ffs. Hope u get things sorted Hacks, cut right down with the drink, and then will be less of a drop off when time comes. Really does depend on how much u wanna stop. Stock up on some benzos and zopiclone lol.

Good luck mate and hope work situation gets sorted.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, it looks like we will be going on strike.

Company at this point does not want to budge.

I got the money but I wanted to do something with that to set myself up further down the line.

Now I will have to push my plans back some.

But like anything in life, all things are subject to change without notice. :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You can save *ALOT* of money if you quit drinking... :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> You can save *ALOT* of money if you quit drinking... :whistling:


Mate, that is one thing I dont have to worry about.......lol

Its not the money at all that I spend.

It is the bondage to the alcohol that is the issue.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Mate, that is one thing I dont have to worry about.......lol
> 
> Its not the money at all that I spend.
> 
> *It is the bondage to the alcohol that is the issue*.


You mean crutch..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Unfortunately this is one topic I can discuss for hours...Beware I may become annoying...  ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I welcome annoyance.

Crutch would be something that helps someone do something, or allows one to blame something or someone on others not allowing one to reflect on self.............That is not my game.

My game is more about relaxation and not, about blaming others.

My short commings are that.

Mine...

I am fully aware of those.

As a man, I do not need to justify myself for others to take apart my life.

Those that do so hold cards that can not win.

When in doubt pray.........................That is what I do.

I put myself open to all others for ridicule, yet, I weigh all that apon self......

Not justifying, just being real.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

So how's it going haks, still tapering?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

d4ead said:


> So how's it going haks, still tapering?


Well, not really, pretty stressed over this contract crap.

Here is two videos from yesterday, one is I am interviewing winger, and the other one of the negotiators for the company, that really struck a nerve.

I was suggested to calm down a bit as without a contract we are not a union shop and the contract that is supposed to help me isnt there and is expired.

Interviewing winger:






This is where I tried to get one of the top guys to talk:lol:


----------

